# On Line Scheduling



## trevor gray (Apr 9, 2008)

On line scheduling from the website works great and I love being able to get e-mail notifications that my unit has received the request. My problem doesn't come from the TiVo unit itself, but from the website. Usually when I scheduling a recording online is because I am going to work late, play golf or for some other reason I am not going to be able to be at home that night or in the future. That means there is usually a "block" of programming that I want to schedule. After I schedule a programming on line and the website asks if I want to schedule another recording it brings me back to the TiVo online scheduling page. I then have to reselect the day, the time and the channel. It would be nice if the website would do one of two things. First of all, if it could return me to date, time and channel that would be nice. Or, allow me to open up the scheduling program in another tab (or browser), thus leaving my original page on the current date, time and channel.


----------

